# Important changes to the pet passport scheme from 29/12/14



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/changes-to-pet-passports-to-strengthen-travel-scheme



> .................The changes include:
> 
> 
> a new minimum age of 12 weeks before a pet can be vaccinated against rabies
> new pet passports will include laminated strips and a requirement for more contact details to be provided by the vet issuing the document and certifying the veterinary treatments....................


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the transposition of two revised EU Regulations. The national laws vary slightly, with the UK on the stricter end of the scale. Here's an overview with links to all EU countries' websites on the issue. Via Your Europe: Travel - Pets (Dogs, Cats and Ferrets).


----------

